# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Clen for a pot belly

## Fluidic Kimbo

*
I started working a 9 to 5 desk job back in July, and before that I was working in a warehouse moving truck and tractor tyres around all day.

Sitting at a desk for 6 months, I've developed a bit of a pot belly. No fat rolls or anything, just a little bit of the pregnant look.

I started Clenbuterol today, I took one 40mcg pill.

Here's my diet and routine for the past 3 days, and I intend to continue like this:

5am - morning alarm, meditate for 1 hour
6:20am - leave for work in my car
7:30am - arrive at work
7:45 - a bowl of watery plain oatmeal made with low fat milk
12:30 - A chicken or tuna sandwich
2pm - a banana
4pm - an orange
6pm - one hour power walking on the treadmill at full incline 5 - 6 km/hr
7:15pm - half a cooked chicken, followed by half a handful of brazil nuts
9:30pm - bed time

I also drink maybe 5 cups of tea/coffee throughout the day. I also sip from a bottle of cod liver oil throughout the day.

If I keep this up for 2-4 weeks then I should lose my pot belly. After that I might see about putting more muscle on and eating properly. Right now I'm focused on losing fat.
*

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

drop the clen and drop the cod oil...

not sure why you are taking clen to lose wait and drinking straight fat at the same time...
each tablespoon is 123 calories...

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> drop the clen and drop the cod oil...
> 
> not sure why you are taking clen to lose wait and drinking straight fat at the same time...
> each tablespoon is 123 calories...


*
Fuck... I always just thought that it was a really healthy supplement for joints, teeth, nails, hair, etc.

One tablespoon really is 123 calories. And if a Mars bar is 228 calories, then I'm probably having the equivalent of about 1.5 Mars bars a day.

Ok no more cod liver oil but I'm keeping the clen for at least two weeks.
*

----------


## JaneDoe

What are your macronutrients, bro?

----------


## JaneDoe

Clenbuterol only works for those who already have a low fat percentage.


And it works much better with T3 cytomel . The two together is a machine, accelerates your BRM.




IMO; I would focus on the diet first so I can go to T3 with Clem.


That's why I asked what your macronutrients are.


It's no use eating, eating, not daily tracking your protein, carbohydrate and fat goals every day. Thinking it will get results.


Start recording everything you are eating on Myfinesspal.


Calculate your bmr and your tdee and then make a caloric deficit.

This will start you to lose some body fat.
Add T3 with clem as you progress further in the diet.

----------


## JaneDoe

You have to weigh all your food, I forgot to tell you. Lol

----------


## Nitmare67

I can't believe this post. I feel like he's trolling us.lol

IF NOT TROLLING THEN - stop all the clen and bs. Eat less, keep your protein high and calories in a deficient. Pretty simple man. Their is a saying - 6 pack is made in the kitchen.

----------


## JaneDoe

Lmao

----------


## KINGKONG

...


Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## KINGKONG

> What you so get some clen like 1000mcg
> Some ephedrine say 5000mg
> And shoot them all in your veins
> Like snipers one shot one kill..
> 
> 
> Used to think I knew it all, then got older


Someone jacked my password 
Wasnt me 


Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> I can't believe this post. I feel like he's trolling us.lol
> 
> IF NOT TROLLING THEN - stop all the clen and bs. Eat less, keep your protein high and calories in a deficient. Pretty simple man. Their is a saying - 6 pack is made in the kitchen.


*
Nah man I'm not trolling. Everything I posted above is true.

I'm eating very little for the next 2 weeks or so to get rid of this pot belly. Just bare minimum calories to keep me alive and alert. Clen should help.
*

----------


## LiftingLevi

> *
> Nah man I'm not trolling. Everything I posted above is true.
> 
> I'm eating very little for the next 2 weeks or so to get rid of this pot belly. Just bare minimum calories to keep me alive and alert. Clen should help.
> *


But you’ll rebound within a week because your diet is trash.

----------


## KINGKONG

> I can't believe this post. I feel like he's trolling us.lol
> 
> IF NOT TROLLING THEN - stop all the clen and bs. Eat less, keep your protein high and calories in a deficient. Pretty simple man. Their is a saying - 6 pack is made in the kitchen.


Good advice!
Kimbo, be good man 



Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> But you’ll rebound within a week because your diet is trash.


*
Can I have a shot of your crystal ball when you're done with it?
*

----------


## sv.elia

I'd also opt for a higher calorie diet and add clen only when things are slowing down. For me 2000 is enough to lose fat.

Apart from that, having a desk job is not bad at all. In the evening you can work hard in the gym, and during work hours you can recover really nice with some nutritious food. Eat slow acting carbs at desk and keep the fast ones pre and post workout. I really think that having a sedentary job is a huge advantage. You need to be really ambitious to go to gym after physical work.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> *
> Can I have a shot of your crystal ball when you're done with it?
> *


Be sarcastic all you want. See you in a few months when you post how you need to still get rid of your belly, bruh.

----------


## LiftingLevi

Love when people ask for help, and when given honest feedback they get offended and hurt, and attack those that gave honest feedback. Shows they were really wanting to hear youre doing great! Everythings perfect! It will work! Instead of the truth. So sad.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Love when people ask for help, and when given honest feedback they get offended and hurt, and attack those that gave honest feedback. Shows they were really wanting to hear “you’re doing great! Everything’s perfect! It will work!” Instead of the truth. So sad.


*
Dude I've 11 years and a few thousand posts on this forum... I'm used to getting all sorts of replies.

Anyway I've made it clear that I'm basically starving myself for 2 weeks and then I'll start back training and eating normally. You can't criticise my normal diet until I tell you what it is.
*

----------


## JaneDoe

Lmao

----------


## KINGKONG

> Liked for the edit reason lol!


Its tough :Wink: 


Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## KINGKONG

> *
> Dude I've 11 years and a few thousand posts on this forum... I'm used to getting all sorts of replies.
> 
> Anyway I've made it clear that I'm basically starving myself for 2 weeks and then I'll start back training and eating normally. You can't criticise my normal diet until I tell you what it is.
> *


Kimbo, Kia lover, Fluidic
Who else?
Like how you talk when your mad..like a guy from NY, which I think was where kimbo lived..
I remember you had some trouble with mental issues..I get it..try to be serious and show respect and youll get respect 
These guys are using there time to help you!
Used to think I knew it all, then got older

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Kimbo, Kia lover, Fluidic
> Who else?
> Like how you talk when your mad..like a guy from NY, which I think was where kimbo lived..
> I remember you had some trouble with mental issues..I get it..try to be serious and show respect and you’ll get respect 
> These guys are using there time to help you!
> “Used to think I knew it all, then got older”


*As you can see from my very first post on this forum, I was 52.5kg (116 lb) when I started lifting, and 54.3kg (120 lb) the first time I took steroids :

https://forums.steroid.com/members-c...-sustanon.html

Eleven years later today I'm 73.5kg (162 lb) but I'd say about 2-3kg (5 lb) of that is my pot belly. So I might be 70kg (154 lb) when I'm done starving myself two or three weeks from now.

If I start back on the gear at 70kg (154 lb) then I might make it to 80kg (176 lb) for the first time. I dunno if I'll take steroids ever again though. I had considered cruising on Boldenone but there would be a few things to consider (e.g. fertility, the size of my heart in 30 years, etc.).
*

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

*
Today is my third day on clenbuterol . I have taken 40 micrograms per day. I'm considering doubling my dose to 80 micrograms tomorrow and keeping it like that for two weeks.
*

----------


## almostgone

> *
> I started working a 9 to 5 desk job back in July, and before that I was working in a warehouse moving truck and tractor tyres around all day.
> 
> Sitting at a desk for 6 months, I've developed a bit of a pot belly. No fat rolls or anything, just a little bit of the pregnant look.
> 
> I started Clenbuterol today, I took one 40mcg pill.
> 
> Here's my diet and routine for the past 3 days, and I intend to continue like this:
> 
> ...


That's not very many calories even if the macros aren't ideal and your job is mostly sedentary right now. Throw in the treadmill/ cardio you are doing, and I don't think you'll need the clen , I certainly wouldn't up the dosage. 

Don't try to rush it along, two of the most common things to happen quickly are mistakes and injuries.

Just a thought, but why not dump the cod oil, drink plenty of water, stick with your current plan sans clen, and see where you are in a few weeks? Then maybe tweak your diet around.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> That's not very many calories even if the macros aren't ideal and your job is mostly sedentary right now. Throw in the treadmill/ cardio you are doing, and I don't think you'll need the clen , I certainly wouldn't up the dosage. 
> 
> Don't try to rush it along, two of the most common things to happen quickly are mistakes and injuries.
> 
> Just a thought, but why not dump the cod oil, drink plenty of water, stick with your current plan sans clen, and see where you are in a few weeks? Then maybe tweak your diet around.


*I've stopped taking cod liver oil.

I'm doing 5.5 hours of cardio per week. That's one hour on the treadmill five days a week, and then the parkrun on Saturday morning.

I'm really not keen on having a pot belly like this -- I should never have let it get this bad. I think I'll keep eating very little for at least two weeks.

The first time I took Clen, which was two days ago, it hit me like a rocket. I was very strongly stimulated. It doesn't even have a noticeable effect now two days later, which is why I think I might be able to up it to 80mcg daily. I don't think I'll go any higher than 80mcg.
*

----------


## almostgone

> *I've stopped taking cod liver oil.
> 
> I'm doing 5.5 hours of cardio per week. That's one hour on the treadmill five days a week, and then the parkrun on Saturday morning.
> 
> I'm really not keen on having a pot belly like this -- I should never have let it get this bad. I think I'll keep eating very little for at least two weeks.
> 
> The first time I took Clen, which was two days ago, it hit me like a rocket. I was very strongly stimulated. It doesn't even have a noticeable effect now two days later, which is why I think I might be able to up it to 80mcg daily. I don't think I'll go any higher than 80mcg.
> *


Clen is not at its best when used alone and really is best reserved for the last bit of stubborn bodyfat. However, you drive your own ship, so good luck. 
I would look at it from a different angle, if it doesn't seem effective after two days, where will I be at 4 days?...6 days? 8 days?, ..etc.

If you have been sedentary on the job, I'm thinking your cardio alone will get you there. 

Anyway, good luck.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

*
Today is my 1st day at the higher dose of 80mcg. I'm definitely stimulated, a little tweaked. I've had self-conscious thoughts all day, a little anxiety, and if I let my mind wander then I could be a little paranoid too.

I adjusted to the initial dose of 40mcg within a day and so I'm hoping if I take 80mcg again tomorrow then I won't be nearly as tweaky.

By the way, if anyone reading this has recurrent anxiety or even a general sense of poor wellbeing, I'd stay away from Clen , or at the very least only take 20-40mcg. I meditate for an hour every day and I was still only just barely able to keep my paranoia in check today. If you're struggling already then avoid this stuff.

If I'm as bad tomorrow as I was today then I'll be strongly considering dropping back down to 40mcg.

Oh, and I've lost about 2 or 3 pounds in the past 3 days. Still doing 1hr incline cardio per day.
*

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Your blue font makes my eyes hurt.

Carry on...

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

*
I took my last pill at 5pm yesterday.

This morning at 5am, my alarm went off and I woke up and I was still very stimulated, still tweaking. I have a good job and career now so I don't wanna fuck it all up by behaving paranoidly in the office.

So I skipped my 40mcg pill this morning, and I skipped my 40mcg pill this evening too.

Tomorrow I will go back to a daily dose of 40mcg. 80mcg was too high.

I reckon my BF is around about the 20% mark right now, although it's hard to tell for this strange reason:
Even when I was 17 and weighed 108 lb and had a six pack, I always had an unsual ability to push my stomach out and look like I'm 9 months pregnant. I've always been able to do that.

So if you ask me how my stomach looks right now, well... I can tense it and you'll see a vague outline of ab's, but I can also push it out and look like I'm in my third trimester.

Anyway I think I'll keep going with my minimal calorie diet with 5.5 hours/week of cardio and 40mcg daily of Clen until:
(1) My BF is back down around 10 - 15%
(2) My parkrun time is back down around 21 - 23 mins

If this process turns out to be easy and rapid, I might go further with it and see just how lean and fit I can get. If it's difficult and slow then I might start eating normally again and drop the clen when I reach 12%.
*

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

*
I took a 40mcg pill at noon today and I'm tweaking like fuck. Very alert and stimulated. My thoughts are running away just a little bit but nothing like when I took 80mcg.

I ate very little again today and did an hour on the treadmill (incline) again. Almost felt like I was gonna faint on the treadmill.

I'm due to take another 40mcg at noon tomorrow but I just hope I'm not tweaking when I wake up tomorrow.

I'm starting to feel real food cravings. I really haven't felt like this in years. Like when I was on the treadmill I could have just gotten off and just walked straight over to the fridge and grabbed anyone's food and eaten it. I got home and ate half a chicken again, but then I took one of the chocolate bars too (it was 144 calories). I never really feel cravings like this.

I'm down from 73.4 kg to 71.2 kg in the past 5 days.
*

----------


## LiftingLevi

Rapid weight loss like this is the easiest to gain right back once you stop. Your body will want to hold onto to everything you eat because you didn’t taper down the diet properly

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Rapid weight loss like this is the easiest to gain right back once you stop. Your body will want to hold onto to everything you eat because you didn’t taper down the diet properly


*
You probably have a point but I at least want a flat stomach again. Even if I have a flat stomach without abs, it's still a lot better than a pot belly.
*

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

*
I'm doing ok back at 40mcg per day.

Still amazed at how long this stuff keeps you stimulated for... I'm still wired to the moon 24 hours after I take a 40mcg pill.
*

----------


## Super User 4

Don't make a higher dose, that's more than enough. Just make sure your calorie intake is in deficit so those 40mg are really helping you out.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I think tomorrow or the day after I will have been on clen for 2 weeks. I'm still at a daily dose of 40 mcg. Do you reckon I should do two weeks on and two weeks off?

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Anyone?

----------


## sv.elia

Wondering the same about clen usage. Mine did not arrive yet, didn't expect the delay. Anyways, I think your body gets accustomed with it in two weeks and you need either to drop it or use a higher dose. 

Other than that there is Ketotifen which (I just read didn't try) allows users to extend their use of clen for 6-8 weeks. This last bit of info I got from a really old thread, maybe people changed conculsions since then. Link to it: https://forums.steroid.com/education...-handbook.html

----------


## The God Himself

> Wondering the same about clen usage. Mine did not arrive yet, didn't expect the delay. Anyways, I think your body gets accustomed with it in two weeks and you need either to drop it or use a higher dose. 
> 
> Other than that there is Ketotifen which (I just read didn't try) allows users to extend their use of clen for 6-8 weeks. This last bit of info I got from a really old thread, maybe people changed conculsions since then. Link to it: https://forums.steroid.com/education...-handbook.html


Methylphenidate works much better than clen for me, it suppresses my appetite and also ramps up my metabolism. I am not saying you should take methylphenidate, however I think there are much better ways to lose weight even with no substances. I don't think you'll even need ketotifen, diet made a significant change in my life and I realized how unnecessary were the pills I swallowed to this day. The point is you are what you eat after all  :Smilie: 
Thanks to KINGKONG for what he taught me, he's one of the most knowledgeable people around here regarding nutrition, verified from my personal experience..

----------


## sv.elia

> Methylphenidate works much better than clen for me, it suppresses my appetite and also ramps up my metabolism. I am not saying you should take methylphenidate, however I think there are much better ways to lose weight even with no substances. I don't think you'll even need ketotifen, diet made a significant change in my life and I realized how unnecessary were the pills I swallowed to this day. The point is you are what you eat after all 
> Thanks to KINGKONG for what he taught me, he's one of the most knowledgeable people around here regarding nutrition, verified from my personal experience..


Thank you so much for the input. Lately I've been really tweaking my diet and monitorizing nutrient intake. It's really improtant because you have to fill every micro while consuming so few calories, even more so as a girl. I found that con flakes come with lots of iron without too many calories. And I consume oats and fruits for fibers. Potassium is always under the recommended intake (4700mg) but I'll find sources for it as well. I started without clen and this is the most I resisted in a caloric deficit with my energy level still high. Up to this point my diets were literally the hunger games with a slice of pizza a day and a cup of wine in the evening, in a week you're knockout lol.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

My 5km parkrun was 30mins three weeks ago.

Last week was 28mins. Today was 27 mins.

I need to get right down to 22mins again. At 22mins I will then be happy with my fitness (and belly) again, and then I will start focusing on building muscle again.

----------


## almostgone

> Thank you so much for the input. Lately I've been really tweaking my diet and monitorizing nutrient intake. It's really improtant because you have to fill every micro while consuming so few calories, even more so as a girl. I found that con flakes come with lots of iron without too many calories. And I consume oats and fruits for fibers. Potassium is always under the recommended intake (4700mg) but I'll find sources for it as well. I started without clen and this is the most I resisted in a caloric deficit with my energy level still high. Up to this point my diets were literally the hunger games with a slice of pizza a day and a cup of wine in the evening, in a week you're knockout lol.


If you can squeeze in some avacado or beet greens it will give you a decent amount of potassium.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I was doing 60 mins on the treadmill like this:

5mins at 33% incline
5mins at 50% incline
5mins at 66% incline
5mins at 83% incline
40mins at 100% incline

But today is the first time I tried it with a weighted vest.. I got the first half hour done but then took the vest off and reduced the intensity. Hopefully by the end of this month I can do the full hour with the vest on.

Still taking 40mcg Clen per day.

----------


## Super User 4

Why don't you switch to albuterol, Is a way better option to be honest

----------


## David LoPan

Still taking 40mcg Clen per day! WOW, I could not do that much. No quick fix for diet and exercise. Getting older sucks ass! 

You will get a lot better help if you post all of your stats. You say you have been here 11 years but profile says that you are 19.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> You will get a lot better help if you post all of your stats. You say you have been here 11 years but profile says that you are 19.


I always put in a fake date of birth when making a profile. I was born in 1987 so do the math.

I'm 5'3" and 156 lbs. (163cm and 70kg)

My bodyfat is somewhere between 10 and 20% but I'm pretty much starving myself to get rid of the belly and possibly go further and get lean.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Here's my daily diet now:

40mcg clenbuterol 
one multi-vitamin pill
one 1000mg capsule of fish oils
one Actimel yoghurt drink (good bacteria)
a bowl of oatmeal made with lowfat milk
two bananas
two oranges
half a handful of mixed nuts
a chicken/tuna sandwich (or a very small portion of whatever's in the canteen at work)
a boiled egg with two slices of brown bread and lowfat butter
one cigarette (marlboro light)
about 5 cups of tea/coffee throughout the day

Exercise: 4.5 hours of incline cardio per week

Hopefully my stomach will be flatter by the end of this month. Depending on how easy it is to lose fat, I might try get my BF% right down. Also I'm trying to get my 5km parkrun time back down to my PR of 22mins. (Right now it's 27mins).

----------


## Super User 4

I would totally recommend you to go better for Albuterol cause Clen can sometimes have some bad sides.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I took half a pill this morning (that's 20mcg), and I'm gonna take a full pill later, so that will be a 60mcg daily dose. I'll see how this goes... I might only do it for one day and then drop back down to 40mcg.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

My trousers were lose when I arrived into work this morning, and so I tried to tighten my belt, but it was already on the last hole.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I have been tweeking like hell for the past day and a half and so I'm dropping back down to 40 mcg

----------


## GearHeaded

keep in mind when using Clen , its going to indirectly down regulate your metabolism and slow it down. Clen is going to have thermic effects and slightly elevate your body temp , your body does not know this is happening because of Clen, it thinks its a metabolic issue, so it then stops producing as much Tsh and T4 in at attempt to slow down the metabolism and regulate body temp.

this is why if your going to use Clen for extended periods off and on , its best to add in T3 to keep your metabolism at a fixed pace and not let it slow down due to the clen

----------


## magic32

Are you flatulent??? Seriously.

Clen is for finishing/polishing your physique, won't help here at all.

I'd re-examine your hypothesis. You blamed, the sedentary work environment, an easy obvious choice...Occam's Razor. Yet, your description is wholly inconsistent with your theory. You said "...no rolls...", which typically precede, even more so than accompany a distended belly. How are your neck and face? If neither has extra fat, abandon that line of reasoning.

If the so-called "fat" is as isolated as you claim, you might have a distended abdomen, due to excessive bloating - mostly trapped gases, which can be persistent and is always isolated. Excessive gas release from both the top and bottom is a major symptom, along with no effects from exercise and dieting. Do some research on it, and view some pics. If that's it, you'll find plenty of fixes.

Best to you.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I haven't taken any Clen for the past two days. . . The 60mcg I took a few days ago still has me tweaking so I'm gonna lay off for a while. In fact I might stay off for 3 weeks and then go back on for 3 weeks.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm still off clenbuterol . I will go 2 or 3 weeks without it, and then go back to 40 mcg per day.

I'm really chuffed with how I did at the gym yesterday. I did my same routine that I posted before




> 5mins at 33% incline
> 5mins at 50% incline
> 5mins at 66% incline
> 5mins at 83% incline
> 40mins at 100% incline


But this time I had the weighted vest on for the first 30 minutes and then I took it off and was able to keep at full intensity for the remaining 30 minutes. It might only be a month or two before I can do the full hour with the vest on.

I wasn't going to finish the hour at full intensity until a cute girl got on the treadmill beside me at the 35-minute mark.

----------


## LiftingLevi

Wearing a weighted vest on a treadmill? One of those guys huh. You know, you could just.. get a better diet and nutritional supplement regime down to where you don’t need all these “extras”

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Wearing a weighted vest on a treadmill? One of those guys huh. You know, you could just.. get a better diet and nutritional supplement regime down to where you don’t need all these “extras”


Another fucktard with a crystal ball. Look into your ball there again and tell me more about my 'regime'.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> Another fucktard with a crystal ball. Look into your ball there again and tell me more about my 'regime'.


It’s trash, as many have told you. You’re making no progress, weak to clen , aren’t using it properly, and you wear a vest and are keeping a log no one cares for in a place meant for questions and answers. Go get big or go home

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

It was cold and raining for the parkrun this morning so I wore thick clothes and wasn't really bothered with putting in a good time. I finished it in 32 mins.

If the weather's a little nicer next wknd then I might try put in a better time.

I'm definitely going back on Clen @ 40mcg daily after I've been off it for 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Today I got to 32mins on the treadmill at full incline and I was still wearing the vest, and I had planned to keep going until the 35min mark, and then take the vest off and continue for the next 25mins at full intensity. That was my plan at first.

So I was at 32mins and then a beauty got on the stairmaster right beside me. I reached 35 mins and decided to keep going. Then 40 mins. 45 mins. 50 mins. 55mins. 60 mins.

Not sure what to do now since I've achieved my goal of a full hour with the weighted vest. Hmm.... maybe I need a heavier vest. Or increase the speed just a little bit.

----------


## Test Monsterone

You don’t need to do any cardio to lose weight. You need to be in a caloric deficit. You might burn 300 calories (on a good day) during an hour on the treadmill, then go eat a protein bar that is 400 calories, so you accomplished nothing. I do zero cardio, and I’m not shredded by any means, but I realized that simply eating less, and less carbs, helps me lose weight. Especially if you are lifting, don’t put more stress on your body than you need to.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> You don’t need to do any cardio to lose weight. You need to be in a caloric deficit. You might burn 300 calories (on a good day) during an hour on the treadmill, then go eat a protein bar that is 400 calories, so you accomplished nothing. I do zero cardio, and I’m not shredded by any means, but I realized that simply eating less, and less carbs, helps me lose weight. Especially if you are lifting, don’t put more stress on your body than you need to.


I also want to get my 5km run back down to 22 minutes. This year it went way up to 30 minutes. Once I've gotten back down to 22 minutes and have a half decent set of abs then I might see about putting on some more muscle mass.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

My 5km parkrun time today was 24 mins. Two more minutes and I'll be at my goal.

I can see my top two abs, so I'm gonna keep going with this and try get a little ripped.

At the beginning I did Clen for 3 weeks, and then I went off for 3 weeks, and I started back on it again two days ago, and I'll remain on for 3 weeks again this time. 40mcg per day is enough for me.

----------


## LiftingLevi

The fact you can barely handle 40.. I don’t see how. I’m on 80, about to jump to 100 and then 2 weeks after to 120. It feels like barely anything at all, and that’s with 50 mg t3 that soon will jump to 75 as well. The fact you aren’t taking t3 is a mistake. Once you “get to where you want” you’ll quickly rebound and be back to square one.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> The fact you can barely handle 40.. I don’t see how. I’m on 80, about to jump to 100 and then 2 weeks after to 120.


You and I have different bodies.




> It feels like barely anything at all, and that’s with 50 mg t3 that soon will jump to 75 as well. The fact you aren’t taking t3 is a mistake.


I've too much going on in my life right now to deal with the possibility of thyroid-related problems. I probably shouldn't even be taking the clen .




> Once you “get to where you want” you’ll quickly rebound and be back to square one.


There's that crystall ball again.

----------


## LiftingLevi

Yeah I love my factual crystal ball. See ya when you are crying more.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I appreciate your change in font color but frankly this needs to be moved to the “training log” section and out of Q&A.

Good luck with your goals...

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Today I weighed myself and I was 68.8kg.

When I started this thread on 16 January, I was 74.3kg.

So in 47 days I've lost 5.5 kg, or 12 pounds. So I'm losing about 1.8 pounds per week.

I'm gonna keep going with this.

----------


## LiftingLevi

See you at your failure line. Crystal ball, out.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> See you at your failure line. Crystal ball, out.


I like bringing your sister to her failure line with my magic wand and crystal balls.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> I like bringing your sister to her failure line with my magic wand and crystal balls.


Awe that’s cute, you have thin skin. You won’t make it far in this world with such thin skin my friend.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Awe that’s cute, you have thin skin. You won’t make it far in this world with such thin skin my friend.


I have that glass frog skin, you can see all my organs.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

It's funny... I don't seem to be losing weight in a gradual way, it's almost like a big chunk falls off once per week. I weighed myself yestersay and I was 68.8kg (152 lb), so I'm the same weight that I was 4 days ago, but I'm willing to bet I'll go to weigh myself in the coming week and I'll be closer to 65kg (143 lb).

My stomach is fairly flat now but I'm gonna see how I look as I get down closer to 60kg (132 lb). I'm going on a 3-week sun holiday in July so I might go crazy in May and June with low dose tren + var + winnie + T3 + clen .

----------


## JaneDoe

Dude if I were you would be worried about gaining weight instead of losing weight ... Are you at 68kg and want to lower even more ?? madness !! If you continue like this you will never build a solid physique ..imo

Enviado de meu LM-X430 usando o Tapatalk

----------


## LiftingLevi

> Dude if I were you would be worried about gaining weight instead of losing weight ... Are you at 68kg and want to lower even more ?? madness !! If you continue like this you will never build a solid physique ..imo
> 
> Enviado de meu LM-X430 usando o Tapatalk


OP has no idea what they are doing. Not even wanting to run a cycle with test base. Doesn’t listen to advice. Crystal ball - out

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> OP has no idea what they are doing. Not even wanting to run a cycle with test base. Doesnt listen to advice. Crystal ball - out


On a typical AAS cycle, I run T at the absolute minimum of 50-100mg per week while I let the other compounds (typically Tren ) do the building.

I'm not on AAS right now though.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> On a typical AAS cycle, I run T at the absolute minimum of 50-100mg per week while I let the other compounds (typically Tren ) do the building.
> 
> I'm not on AAS right now though.


Methods you have tried have obviously failed you so far.

----------


## JaneDoe

Imo ... Go to a mass gain phase..

Enviado de meu LM-X430 usando o Tapatalk

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

My 5km parkrun was 24mins yesterday.

Then afterward I went to a naked yoga class, and I felt like letting my hair down a little after it so I had two cream-filled doughnuts and large cup of coffee (probably about 600-700 calories in total).

I bought two weight straps for my ankles. So tomorrrow after work I'll do an hour incline on the treadmill with my weighted vest and also a weight on each ankle.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Methods you have tried have obviously failed you so far.


You have anything better to do than follow FC around and bash him? 
I get it, you don’t agree with him. Many don’t, they just don’t feel the need to sit around and incessantly comment after each of his posts. Not sure you can say the same...

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> My 5km parkrun was 24mins yesterday.
> 
> Then afterward I went to a naked yoga class, and I felt like letting my hair down a little after it so I had two cream-filled doughnuts and large cup of coffee (probably about 600-700 calories in total).
> 
> I bought two weight straps for my ankles. So tomorrrow after work I'll do an hour incline on the treadmill with my weighted vest and also a weight on each ankle.


Life is short. Is there anything better than coffee and donuts? Hope they were delicious

----------


## Poysfxom

My wife also wants to lose her "pot belly" although I don't think it's as apparent as she does. She is getting into her 60' and I don't expect her stomach to be the same as when she was in her 20's and 30's! I researched clen , but was thinking that var was a better option. Any thoughts on one or the other? She was considering var and winny.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Life is short. Is there anything better than coffee and donuts? Hope they were delicious


They were gratuitously tasty. I mean I could have just eaten a Mars bar or had a single small jelly-filled doughnut. I opted for the chocolate-covered doghnut with the syrupy-creamy filling -- and then a vanilla icing doghnut with strawberry jelly filling.

All that time on the treadmill only just to eat 600-700 calories of junk food in a coffee shop.

Life is indeed short.

In other news I tried out my new ankle weights on the treadmill today, they were quite good. I felt like an adolescent gazelle when I took them off and continued for another half hour at full incline. I think they're quite good as a psychological tool to make you go for longer (bcoz when you feel like giving up, you just take them off and then keep going feeling light as a bird).

I think I've reached the 15 lb mark. I've lost 15 pounds since I started on Clen in January. They say that Clen only really works well when you're already slim so it'll be interesting to see if I start losing fat even easier now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My wife also wants to lose her "pot belly" although I don't think it's as apparent as she does. She is getting into her 60' and I don't expect her stomach to be the same as when she was in her 20's and 30's! I researched clen, but was thinking that var was a better option. Any thoughts on one or the other? She was considering var and winny.


 clen ...its for the last 5 lbs. too much hand shaking for my liking

 var or winny...similar results but winny promotes dry whereas var looks wet / fluffy until end cycle. It all depends on what she likes. 

Wife can have flat stomach - needs to tighten up diet. Eliminate all refined flour of any kind and all refined sugar. Increase veggies. I wouldnt add AAS until diet and exercise is in place...wasting $ and incurring sides (some unpleasant) is counter productive.

----------


## Poysfxom

> clen ...it’s for the last 5 lbs. too much hand shaking for my liking
> 
>  var or winny...similar results but winny promotes dry whereas var looks wet / fluffy until end cycle. It all depends on what she likes. 
> 
> Wife can have flat stomach - needs to tighten up diet. Eliminate all refined flour of any kind and all refined sugar. Increase veggies. I wouldn’t add AAS until diet and exercise is in place...wasting $ and incurring sides (some unpleasant) is counter productive.


We already eat very few carbs and sugar. Work out 5 days a week, have an incline bench at home for sit ups. She's always had a small pooch belly and says she inherited it from her mom's side of the family. She wants to ge it flattened by summer. Her stomach is tight, not fat. That's why we are looking at aas for the final desired results.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> We already eat very few carbs and sugar. Work out 5 days a week, have an incline bench at home for sit ups. She's always had a small pooch belly and says she inherited it from her mom's side of the family. She wants to ge it flattened by summer. Her stomach is tight, not fat. That's why we are looking at aas for the final desired results.


Winny!!! She wont need much! 

And I have same damn pooch. Lol!

----------


## Poysfxom

> Winny!!! She wont need much! 
> 
> And I have same damn pooch. Lol!


What would you suggest as start to finish dosage? Really appreciate your help!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What would you suggest as start to finish dosage? Really appreciate your help!


Rather have ladies take responsibility for their own research. 

What are wifes stats? I ask bc Im leaner now then was when I was working out 10 hours a week and still have that damn pooch. I dont like to advise unless know what Im dealing with! Putting AAS or not in my body is my choice my research my journey. Recommending for some one else is tricky and prefer to be responsible. 

I hope u understand. 

BTW. Hair loss is real as well as receding hair line. Depends on dose & cycle duration. More is not more better. More often means more undesirable side. She may need dry shampoo and after a bit, her va jay jay may smell nas t. May also need product for acne. 

Typical Sides:
o Interrupted period/flow - may take a few months for the flow to come back as normal.
o May still experience usual menstrual sides (cramps, bloating, etc.) on your regular menstrual schedule.
o Mild to aggressive acne on face or shoulders
o Clitoral enlargement and increased sensitivity
o Oily skin / hair
o Hairloss
o Scratchy throat / cracky or deepening voice
o Dry joints
o may cause vaginosis / yeast infection (most any AAS has this potential)
o Winstrol is occasionally called the "snake bite" drug in that it either likes you or it doesn't. People will occasionally experience flu-like symptoms within the first week or two of a winstrol cycle in response to this compound. May cause very painful joints.

----------


## Poysfxom

Well, she 60, no worries about menstruating as she had hysterectomy years ago. She's 5'6", 145lb, in great shape for her age. Hair loss would be undesirable. She has yeast infections on occasion. Has meds for that. I know she would want to start off with a low dose and take it from there. We'll do research to determine the best path going forward. So on that note, would clen be a better choice? She's taken ephedrine back when it was legal and didn't get jittery. So that aspect is not a concern. Really nice of you to be so cautious. We really appreciate it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I would never discourage her to give it a try. That will need to be ramped up slowly and back down. Been a while m, think increments of 2 mg with 2- 3 weeks max duration and can repeat time off

There was another compound needed to help. I would have to research.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Yesterday was my last day on Clen . I did 21 days on, 21 days off, 21 days on.

They say Clen still works for ages after ya stop taking it so we'll see if I keep dropping fat.

In total I lost 15 pounds since January.

I'm tempted to do a minicycle before I go to the Canary Islands for a 3-week sun holiday this Summer. Maybe minimal T + minimal Tren + Var + Winnie. Keep the doses low.

To be honest though...... I promised myself......... that if I ever take AAS again, I won't put my organs through all that stress without taking huge benefit. So my next cycle might be 1 gram Boldenone , minimal T, Tren A over 500mg/wk, NPP over 500mg/wk. A pitter patter of Anadrol and Var here and there. Hcg , Caber.

I should stop worrying about my reproductive system -- there's a condition/disease/syndrome that runs in my family and there's no way I'm gonna retardedly take the risk of spending my golden years taking care of a person who can't live a normal life. So I should get a visectomy, and later if my future-wife and I want a baby then we can ask Obs for his sperm because I'm relying on behavioural genetics to make my son a true man.

----------


## C27H40O3

Did you try phentermine for weight loss? it worked for me in the early 80's. I think I lost 15 lbs in two weeks back then.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did you try phentermine for weight loss? it worked for me in the early 80's. I think I lost 15 lbs in two weeks back then.


Losing is easy.....
keeping it off is hard...
staying consistent healthy weight hardest...

And then theres Kelkel...

#alien encounters
#we are not alone
#we were never alone

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

So I did 21 days on Clen , then 21 days off. Then 21 days on, then 21 days off.

So today I started back on again my usual dose of 40mcg per day. However this time around I'm also taking 50mg Var per day. I'll keep this up for 21 days.

Oral-only AAS cycles are usually a bad idea, but I'm okay with taking Var for just 21 days. In the past I have noticed that I need to take Var by itself for about 7 or 8 weeks before I notice a drop in libido. 21 days should be fine.

After all this Corona stuff when the gyms are back open, I'll look at doing a heavier cycle and taking something like 1g Eq, Minimal T, Tren , Deca , Adrol, Winnie. Protect myself with Caber and hCG . Most importantly I'll try to minimise muscle loss during PCT with Clen and maybe very low dose Var for another month.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Back on Clen 40mcg and Var 50mg.

Abs are very quickly appearing. I should have my old six pack back within a month or so.

I decided against T3 this time but might take it in future.

----------


## almostgone

> Back on Clen 40mcg and Var 50mg.
> 
> Abs are very quickly appearing. I should have my old six pack back within a month or so.
> 
> I decided against T3 this time but might take it in future.


Why so much var?

----------

